# 1911 comparison to a car



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

Apologies here, still trying to ingest as much as I can about pistols. I am a HUGE car guy….could someone compare a type of car to a 1911….

Would it be considered a foreign exotic or American muscle????

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It all depends on how much money you spent on the 1911. You can spend $10k or more on a 1911.

10 or so years ago, I've owned a $3100 one, and two that were about $2300. Current prices for those now would be over $1k more than the price back then.

I also started out in 1911s with a $425 stainless Springfield Milspec in 1996/97. So, the sky's the limit... Hard to narrow it down on your question unless you pick a price 

So, spend several thousand, and they are like a Ferrari


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

1911 is a very American platform. I would compare it to a man's car (NA, V8+, high-rev engine, RWD), be it foreign or domestic.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

How about a Buick Riviera with the 455?
Beautiful, powerful, built to just go and go.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Guns and cars are my thing too. I've been working on them both for the greater part of my life. Cars have come a long way since the Model T. The 1911 has been around since 1911. It now comes in all shapes and sizes with the same basic design. I guess you could call it an American classic but wouldn't dare call it a Model T. Firearms technology has changed too. With the advent of the first DA/SA and striker fired semi auto's some may see the 1911's design as a bit antiquated too. For them it would be like choosing a Model T or a late model car for their everyday needs.

As far as cars go I own and prefer cars of the 1930's. I have a 22 year old 4X4 3/4 ton truck for my everyday needs that I bought new. Cars started getting more complicated than they have to be in order to get from point A to B in comfort. I have the shop manuals for my truck and they consist of 5 Manhattan sized phone books. Compared to the ones for my old cars which are 8 1/2 X 11 and a half inch thick for each car. Along with a Chilton's manual that covered American cars from 1965-1972. It's now to the point where it's getting to be near impossible for the average person to be able to perform their own maintenance and repairs without the aid of thousands of dollars worth of diagnostic equipment. Thanks to all of the government regulations regarding fuel efficiency, emissions standards and ABS braking systems. Everything is computer controlled and there are God only knows how many sensors that send signals to the control modules that operate all the different systems.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

As far as comparing it to a car I don't know because I have had some good old trucks that just kept going past 400,000 miles. the 1911 is the most battle tested hand gun ever WWI, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, and still in limited use today. I have carried one since Dec. 1969 and still do today. Prices start around $400.00 and can go past $3,000.00 I like the plain jane 1911 and just take care of it it will take care of you.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

I grew up in the era of 4 bbl carburetors and 4 on the floor transmissions. With my Army reenlistment bonus in 1972 I bought my first big boy car a '71 Vette ($4800) with 4 speed on the floor and my first big boy pistol a NIB $220 S&W Model 59. 

Since then I've had several Vette's, Camaro's, Firebirds, Trans Am's and Mustangs. My current every day driver is a '12 Mustang GT Premium convertible with a 302 Coyote engine and 6 speed manual, pushing, with upgrades, 480 HP. 

Although the Model 59 is long gone my current firearm acquisitions are numerous and a combination of old school and fantastic plastic.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Apologies here, still trying to ingest as much as I can about pistols. I am a HUGE car guy….could someone compare a type of car to a 1911….
> 
> ...


A pickup truck.
It will carry the load whether clean or dirty, new or old, comfortable or uncomfortable.
Of course, not the later model, all prissied-up, electronic pickup trucks but the older ones.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Apologies here, still trying to ingest as much as I can about pistols. I am a HUGE car guy….could someone compare a type of car to a 1911….
> 
> ...


Since I am a Triumph guy, I cant use the 1911 to compare. My cars are agile. And I really cant think of a firearm comparison.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Not a car comparison, but I think he gives a good presentation on various angles of view when it comes to a 1911.


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> A pickup truck.
> It will carry the load whether clean or dirty, new or old, comfortable or uncomfortable.
> Of course, not the later model, all prissied-up, electronic pickup trucks but the older ones.


Pick ups were my first though as well. Imo even a nice one (1911) just works, nothing overly extravagant about em. Simple, basic, awesome imo. I agree with the “not the grocery haulers” that never see real roads. 
Let’s compare them to women. It’d be the pretty farm girl not the primadonna in town w injected lips, bolt on parts, nails that won’t let her work and a brain that couldn’t get it done anyhow.
1911 is def a pu type workhorse or the hardworking, never needs time off farm girl.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

They are heavy and reliable, definitely a Cummins engine in a one ton 4x4 truck.


----------

